
Digg Reader shuts down today - lloeki
http://digg.com/reader
======
lloeki
Received this unexpected email this morning:

    
    
        We are shutting down Digg Reader today. We would like to thank our community
        for using Reader for the past five years. It’s been fun.
        
        You’ll still be able to export your feeds, diggs, and saves from Reader. Please
        export your feeds from Reader at digg.com/settings to save your subscriptions
        to use in another reader service like Feedly, Inoreader or a number of others.
        Read more about all that in our FAQ.
        
        Contact us at support@digg.com if you have any questions.
        
        Thank you for all of your support. We love you.
    

I always preferred Digg Reader to Feedly for some reason. Sync between the app
and website was seamless from the start so when Google reader was shut down I
wasn't quite so annoyed.

Shutting things down same day out of the blue is quite surprising though.

~~~
mtmail
It was announced last week [https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/alas-digg-
reader-is-shutti...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/14/alas-digg-reader-is-
shutting-down-at-the-end-of-march/)
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16588027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16588027))

~~~
lloeki
Hmm, thanks. Turns out I did not pay a visit in the browser, and did not
receive any foreword through the mobile app.

